# The dead but still alive plant.



## RAWR (Apr 4, 2008)

After seeing Ghostess's daisy plant on her website http://www.howloweenqueen.com/
i wanted to make one right away. so here is my daisy plant.








she stands just above 6 feet
you could say this is not the kind of weed you want growing in you garden.


----------



## Verno77 (Apr 6, 2008)

Get rid of all the extra coding, just type in the hyperlink. BTW nice job. I think, for direct image, there should be a special code or link that is displayed in your “Hub” that you can copy into the thread.


----------



## RAWR (Apr 4, 2008)

thank you for showing me how to do that and thanks for the complimant


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Rawr.. great daisy ..good job

just copy image code from the pic and paste here


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Pushing up Daisy's. Nice Job!....Rawr


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Nice work. I really like this prop!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Fantastic!! I'm really itching to make a whole flower bed of assorted lovelies.


----------



## RAWR (Apr 4, 2008)

Ghostess said:


> Fantastic!! I'm really itching to make a whole flower bed of assorted lovelies.


Yeah i was debating with myself (kinda scary) weither to do that to and make diffrent sizes and looks. 
would work great if i was to do a twisted alice and wonderland theme which i may do in '09. but for this year it's carnival freakshow. so it may be random having a whole garden of corpse flowers. thanks again for the idea Ghostess and howto.


----------



## Silent Requiem (Feb 17, 2008)

but it wouls be terribly appropriate for mine, which is a twisted, carniverous garden theme, i may have to do this.great job.


----------



## HouseBloodthorn (Aug 16, 2007)

One could say you have a "black thumb"! <snickers> Nice job.


----------

